

What's new in Python 3.4? Nothing - anilshanbhag
http://docs.python.org/dev/whatsnew/3.4.html

======
sdegutis
Submissions should generally be the same as the title of the page being linked
(with a few exceptions). This isn't the case here, which confused me when I
clicked this link.

